# LOGINventory



## CanYouHelpMe (5. Juni 2007)

Hi sollte jemand dieses Programm kennen und nutzen kann er bitte schreiben, den es gibt ein paar Sachen die ich dort nicht hinbekomme/verstehe.

wenn es hier jemand nutzt kann er ja schreiben.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## michaelwengert (5. Juni 2007)

Also ich benutze manchmal die Testversion.

Was bekommst du den nicht hin?

Michael


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hatte zum beispiel versucht über ein taskpad für jeden rechner die registry des ausgewählten rechners zu öffnen aber ich bekomme immer nur die eigene geöffnet genauso mit rechten 

ich weiss leider nicht ob und in wie weit das möglich ist


----------

